# 10 Must have Android Softwares for every Android phone?



## sammy (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Guys,

(please excuse me if this thread does not fit here.)

I would like see at least 10 must have apps for Android phone based on your knowledge.

I am Sharing mine

1. Snap Tube :- You can download FULL HD Videos from Youtube through it.
2. Psiphon:- This can give you access to wifi in any condition.
3. Parallel Space:- This can let you run 2 Facebook or Whats account on Phone
4. Brave: This browser opens bubbles for any link clicked
5. ADV Screen Recorder:- Records the Android screen
6. Side Sync:- To replicate phone on PC
7. Portal:- This can transfer files from PC to Mobile via browser on same Network

Would please share some of yours which unknown to others and worth having it in Mobile or better than what I have mentioned above?

Thanks!


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 16, 2016)

sammy said:


> I would like see *at least 10* must have apps for Android phone based on your knowledge.





sammy said:


> 1. Snap Tube :- You can download FULL HD Videos from Youtube through it.
> 2. Psiphon:- This can give you access to wifi in any condition.
> 3. Parallel Space:- This can let you run 2 Facebook or Whats account on Phone
> 4. Brave: This browser opens bubbles for any link clicked
> ...



LOL! Here's my 10:

1. QuickPic - fast image viewer
2. BlackPlayer - great audio playing
3. Dropbox - [no_description_needed]
4. Kore - Kodi remote control
5. Net Scan - scans local network for connected devices, shows open ports/MAC addresses
6. Wifi Analyzer - super useful tool when setting up/configuring routers.
7. Total Commander - file manager with good few plugins available.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Apr 16, 2016)

1.Unified Remote
2.Wifi Analyzer - a must
3.Open Camera
4. Ping Tool
5.TechPowerUp...


----------



## sammy (Apr 16, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> LOL! Here's my 10:
> 
> 1. QuickPic - fast image viewer
> 2. BlackPlayer - great audio playing
> ...


I will check those, interested in first too on Priority!


----------



## sammy (Apr 16, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> 1.Unified Remote
> 2.Wifi Analyzer - a must
> 3.Open Camera
> 4. Ping Tool
> 5.TechPowerUp...


Wifi Analyzer from whom, there are many providers!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 16, 2016)

- 3G Watch Dog (3G/4G data usage monitor)
- DrWeb Light (free antivirus)
- Opera Browser (browser)
- OperaMax (3G/4G data saving and compression)
- CamScanner (document scanning app)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the kore suggestion was sitting at my pc and looking over to the tv when choosing what to watch on kodi before now like a noob  and it works pretty well so far


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

*1. AndFTP* - For accessing ftp servers
*2. GasBuddy* - For Finding The Cheapest Gas
*3. Fuel Buddy* - For tracking my fuel economy(My daily driver is bare bones, no onboard computer to track it for me)
*4. Baccode Scaner* - It reads QR Codes Too!
*5. Parallels X2 Client* - For remote controlling my computers with Remote Desktop
*6. Google Authenticator* - For logging into TPU with 2-Factor Authentication...and other sites, but TPU is the most important 
*7. GPS Status* - Mainly just used to clear the GPS Cache data/reset the A-GPS state to fix the odd time when the GPS just stops working(It's only happened once in the year since I got my LG phone, but it used to happen all the time when I had my Motorola phones)  It also lets you download the GPS Assistant data, to speed up GPS lock for a few days, useful if you plan to travel to an area you don't know and want almost instant GPS connection when you open Maps.
*8. SMS Backup+* - For backing up/restoring Text Messages and the Call Log to my Gmail account.
*9. Where's My Droid* - Send your phone a text message, and it responds with GPS location.  You can also set up and account, and log into a dashboard to see the location of your phone.  Life saver if your phone is lost or stolen.
*10. Nova Launcher* - GUI replacement.  I don't really need it with my LG on Marshmallow, but some of these other brands of phones(especially the cheap pre-pay ones) really benefit from Nova.  It is lightweight and snappy and easy to use.


I'm mainly just adding to the list that was already said, because some of the apps already posted are must haves for me too.



sammy said:


> Wifi Analyzer from whom, there are many providers!



I use the one from Farproc.


----------



## sammy (Apr 17, 2016)

Do anyone know such apps:-

1. One which switch to different profile , suppose anyone asks my phone I can switch to different profile let them only access what they want.
2. One touch Video record/ photo function app
3. In Phone Video Cutter


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 19, 2016)

*Must have data saving apps if you are on tight data plan:*

*Onavo Extend* (the first I ever found, but doesn't seem to do much these days)
*OperaMax* (works really well and also optimizes things no others can, for example music streaming services and video services with minimal image/audio quality degradation)
*Neopard* (saves data on everything and it works really well, especially if you're willing to sacrifice some privacy and enable HTTPS optimization)

At least OperaMax and Neopard can save over 50% of data, meaning for 1GB of transferred data, you'd actually consume 512MB of your data plan. That's pretty cool.


----------



## InhaleOblivion (Apr 20, 2016)

1.  Adaway(avoid seeing ads while online)
2.  Cabinet(allows you to browse and manipulate your phone's files/folders)
3.  Servicely(can keep rogue apps under control)
4.  Wakelock Detector(can figure out which apps are draining your battery)
5.  Titanium Backup(can be used to freeze and/or delete system apps that are wasting space)

Some of the programs above require your phone is rooted for full functionality.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2016)

Xposed
Viper4Android
Netguard 
layers ... 
hell just go here and browse 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2016)

1. ES file explorer. Transmits between android devices, and windows shares/NAS devices. I can use it on my phone to load files off my NAS and play them with...
2. MX player. Be it the play store version or the public alpha/beta releases, its ridonculous. With their custom audio codec and the new beta, i can play 1080p H265 HEVC 5.1 channel audio on my phone, and my shitey android TV box.
3. Adaway. You need root, but a system wide ad blocker is amazeballs. No popup adds in freeware games!


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 23, 2016)

1)Wifi analyzer
2)Dolphin Browser (has good addons and lastpass integration)
3)Adaway (needs root)
4)PowerAmp
5)Intellicast
6)Fing
7)Speedtest
8Wakelock detector
9)CPU-Z
10)FX file explorer/ESfile explorer


----------



## chaosmassive (Apr 23, 2016)

1. Power Amp (Great Music Player)
2. Unified Remote
3. Speedtest
4. 9gag (my mobile data depleted in matter of 2-3 weeks, if there is no wifi)
5. CPU-Z
6. Polaris Office
7. LINE
8. Firefox ( I can't live without this one)


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2016)

net guard sets up a local vpn loop so it doesn't need root


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2016)

artecture for drawing drawing
skrwt for editing some pictures


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2016)

my votes moved from ES file explorer to solid explorer so hard, a sexual joke about yo mama belongs here.


Solid might cost a penny or three, but with its OTG plugin for phones that lack native OTG support it just works, and works so well... (adds things like NTFS support that otherwise might be missing) and using the split-screen view to copy files to/from my NAS is just incredibly easy.


----------



## IceScreamer (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll assume you have root so here goes:

-Xposed (and Gravity Box, if you have AOSP)
-AdAway or AdFree (both work well)
-BetterBatteryStats
-Recently (keeps he recents tab neat and in check)
-MiXplorer (seriously, absolutely the best browser out there)
-OneCalculator
-MxPlayer
-QuickPic (up to version 4.5.2)
-Viper4Android
-Kernel Adiutor (for kernel tweaking)


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 25, 2016)

These are the must ones for me..

Wifi analyzer
puevpn
candy
xposed
polaris office
one calculator
dropbox
facebook
techpowerup
whatsapp


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Aug 30, 2016)

y'all are the bomb! this is awesome will check some of these out!


----------



## Melvis (Sep 27, 2016)

Spaceteam!! I must have when having lunch in a food court with ya mates


----------



## Komshija (Sep 29, 2016)

ES File explorer, PlayerPro with DSP pack, Titanium Backup (requires root), Tiny flashlight + LED, PG Calculator Pro, Stopwatch timer, oh yes, and NenaMark2 v2.4 & Antutu.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 29, 2016)

Just one:

*Move to iOS*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 1, 2016)

-Avast
-VLC Player
-Dokkan Battle because its the only game i play on the phone lol


----------

